# Maverick Sport XMR with factory 72" plow



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

If you look when I turn sideways you can see my pipe cutting edge


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice thanks for posting up the video's!


----------

